# Cats out at night good or bad?



## Smitherooney (Sep 15, 2010)

After reading alot of posts on here I felt I must write something about how I feel reading about cats that have been killed whilst out in the dark, being evening or night.
We are all on here because we love & adore our cats. We write about all their funny ways & help each other with the numerous problems we have looking after them but why oh why are so many of them out at night only to be killed???? bringing heartbreak for us & pain/distress for the little ones ????
Why are we allowing them out at night if we love them so much? Surely we should be protecting them from the dangers the night brings? both from traffic, other cats, foxes, even people stealing them, getting lost, etc!
I would never ever allow my cats out at night. The cats I have had in the past, if they were being naughty & not coming in b4 dark I would be in a state of panic, calling them & not being able to rest until they were indoors, even if it meant staying up until they were in.
I appreciate it is not always possible to keep such strict tabs on them but surely a cat flap can be locked at night or doors/windows shut?
Surely if we love our cats as much as we say we do on here then we owe it to them to save their lives & any suffering by keeping them indoors, even more so on nights like Halloween, Bonfire Night, New Year's Eve, etc????
It distresses me to hear another little one has been hurt & has gone up to cat heaven. I don't know how I would cope if it happened to me.
I'm sorry for such a long rant but this is something I feel really strongly about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

We all have to do whats right for us and you choose to keep your cats in others choose to allow their cats out. 

Cats can and do die from accidents indoors as well as outdoors, but I find you tone of post quite rude and upsetting especially for those that have lost cats to rta's


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with GreyHare on the tone of your post. It is very insensitive to those who have recently lost pets on the road, when I'm sure they will be feeling terrible as it is without reading this.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont think anyone who lets their cat out loves them any less - I let mine out because he ENJOYS going out albeit he doesnt go far - I have made every effort to ensure his risk is at a minimum - I only let him out because the area we live is not on a road so traffic is at a minimum - had him spayed to stop roaming for females and fighting etc - only let him out until a certain time at night and then he is kept in - make sure he has lots of home comforts - there are risks to our animals whatever happens all we can do as owners is be responsible with the limits we give them - no one wants to lose a cat to the road or any other way and those that have will already be distraught .


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Smitherooney said:


> After reading alot of posts on here I felt I must write something about how I feel reading about cats that have been killed whilst out in the dark, being evening or night.
> We are all on here because we love & adore our cats. We write about all their funny ways & help each other with the numerous problems we have looking after them but why oh why are so many of them out at night only to be killed???? bringing heartbreak for us & pain/distress for the little ones ????
> Why are we allowing them out at night if we love them so much? Surely we should be protecting them from the dangers the night brings? both from traffic, other cats, foxes, even people stealing them, getting lost, etc!
> I would never ever allow my cats out at night. The cats I have had in the past, if they were being naughty & not coming in b4 dark I would be in a state of panic, calling them & not being able to rest until they were indoors, even if it meant staying up until they were in.
> ...


I have begun to try and keep my cats in at night as a response to reading about so many sad deaths on the road, and also reading that 95% of cat deaths on the road happen when it's dark (don't know if it's correct but sounds plausible). Following this forum does bring it home to you how frequently it happens and I have come to the conclusion that it's the responsible thing to do.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

My cats seem to mostly stay in my garden and house apart from their night hunts .

The Big cats are all neutered so roaming is low. They seem to always come home before its dark so no need to call them, but i do worry when suddenly they don't come back at night. 

Last time one didnt come back was my Claire and we found her dead on the side of road. Sometimes i think when its there time to go you can't stop it.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

If I lived where I grew up my cats would probably go outside. Now that I live on the edge of town next to a rat run, plus 3 of my cats are black, I don't let them out at night.

The other reason I don't let my cats out is because at dawn and dusk is when they hunt the most, I believe in giving the local bird life half a chance.

I have so far (touch wood) not lost a cat to being run over, I have had to break the news to 2 people having found their cats on the side of the road. One of those cats was the most gorgeous and affectionate cats I have known, she used to come over for a fuss and regularly try and come in my house.

I was devastated when I found these cats, because I love cats and also because I knew them.


----------



## Smitherooney (Sep 15, 2010)

I've just read my post again & I can't find anything rude, distressing, insensitive, upsetting or of a bad tone anywhere. If we don't say things how they are no one would ever take any notice or do anything about anything!
Surely pointing out & preventing these tragedies will hopefully save alot more lives in the future!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Smitherooney said:


> Surely if we love our cats as much as we say we do on here then we owe it to them to save their lives & any suffering by keeping them indoors, even more so on nights like Halloween, Bonfire Night, New Year's Eve, etc????


This is the main point I find rude and upsetting, as you are saying anyone who lets their cat out at night doesn't love them and that it's only to be expected when they get run over.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Smitherooney said:


> I've just read my post again & I can't find anything rude, distressing, insensitive, upsetting or of a bad tone anywhere.


It's rude because you are directly implying that people who let their cats out at night don't love them. 'Why are we allowing them out at night if we love them so much?' - I could ask you 'Why AREN'T you allowing them out at night if you love them so much?' - Cat's are naturally outdoor creatures, and nighttime hunters. Some might argue that it's unfair to keep them in! 
It's all down to personal choice. Some people don't live in areas where there is much traffic, and have pets that they feel would be unfair to keep them indoors (even just at night)

Can you not see that firstly, accusing people of not loving their pets JUST because they do things differently to you is rude and rather arrogant? And if that wasn't enough, the fact that you are aiming this at those who have lost their pets to the road is a double hit for them. Let them have their grief without being made to feel guilty!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Speaking from my own experience, my cat tends to sleep through the day and wants to go out in the evening. She meows and meows (she's very vocal anyway) and anytime anyone gets up, she begs to be let out. She ENJOYS being out at night. I do not live on a main road, she has never gone far away, only as far as the next garden, and always returns when called. 

Since reading about the number of cats being killed on the road, and OBVIOUSLY now as its been fireworks weekend, and winter, I try to keep her in at night and let her out in the morning instead, which she doesn't like one bit, but I am thinking of her. I resent you implying that because I have let my cat out in the evening/nighttime that I love her any less, or do not care about her. I have owned her for 9 years, and know her well. She never crosses the road (and like I say it is a quiet road anyway) and if I thought she was in danger I wouldn't do it.

My kitten on the other hand, who hasn't been let out yet anyway as he is unneutered, I would not let out till he is much older, or maybe even not at all. I cannot guarantee he would have road sense, and he is still fearless, and wouldn't want to risk him being hurt. 

I think it is up to people what they do with their cats, and obviously many of them have paid the price for letting their cats out. I don't think it's your place to cast judgement and say that they don't love their cats.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

A lot of people think its NATURAL for cats to go outside and indeed cruel to keep them in - obviously this is not true either but simply highlights that everyone has different views on outdoor/indoor - it does not mean whatever we choose that we love our animals any less


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

The inside /outside debate is always heated.
I do agree with the OP that sometimes it does seem incredible that cats are allowed free range with the obvious result, when the free range described was always going to be highly dangerous for the cat.

However, I don't know if you can put love into the equation. I am sure the mothers and loved ones of the soldiers in Afghanistan, or moutaineers,or yachtsmen, or surfers or anyone else involved in risky operations or pursuits could not be accused of not loving their adventure seeking son/daughter, relative or spouse or friend etc. They allow them to follow their own wishes and desires and allow them to follow their own life's path.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I lost my yr old baby to an RTA on a sunny July morning! Time of day means nothing, if you let your cat out regardless of what time it is there is a risk that the cat will be hit by a car/kicked by a nasty child/eaten by a fox/put in a wheelie bin etc etc. 

I think most responsible cat owners risk assess their own area before deciding on whether or not to let their babies out.

We live in a cul-de-sac, I actually was more afraid of dogs than cars but there you go. We since made the decision to keep our girls in, this was as much to do with keeping me sane as it was to keeping our babies safe.


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

I've lost one cat to a RTA and now i don't let my Charlie out at night....he will scratch the cat flap at about 5am to be let out but i try not. I will makesure he's in at night though.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I couldn't keep my cats in if I wanted to.

We got them as kittens they had been born in a barn on a farm.
There was a bad road where we lived so they were kept indoors, for just over a year.
Then we moved and there was just no stopping them! Milo was escaping at every oppurtunity and we struggled to keep him in for the 3 weeks.
We didnt have a cat flap so were shutting them in at night but soon found he was clawing the place apart and toileting everywhere.

He was a nightmare to keep in again when we moved here and I had considered keeping them in again as we are now in a quiet town but it was little over a week before I was letting him out as he was pooing all over the place despite us having 2 litter boxes and cleaning them all the time. 
He sleeps all day and knows if the cat flap is locked to in only and wont come in.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont mean accidents cant happen on a clear summers morning but I do think there is a lot to be said for the statistical approach mentioned above by Lulus Owner. 

Car crashes happen in perfect driving conditions, but statistically they are more likely to happen in poor visibility conditions (snow, rain, fog etc add dark to all of those and the risks increase again). And although I dont know any statistics for what time of day is best for cats to be out I would not discredit statistical information out of hand. Many people seem to think busy inner-city roads are cat killers, while other people will tell you quiet country lanes can be a lot worse. 

I think statistics can be very useful tools, for cats as well as us its just a pity they can be manipulated so easily. 

I can see the argument FOR keeping cats in at night (dark, drivers dont see as well as they do in the day time, yobbish behaviour is more likely to happen at 10pm than 10am, yobbish behavour is less likely to spotted and reported the darkness hours, things like that) but on the other hand, you would think roads are a lot quieter between say midnight and 6am than they would be between midday and 6pm, so you would think (well I would think) that could possibly mean the roads are safer for cats at night?

Oh heck, what do I know mine are indoor only and their idea of the great outdoors is when I let them into their cat run and a bird sits on the roof of said cat run.


----------



## Maisy's Mummy (Aug 30, 2009)

I totally understand where your coming from BUT i just want to point out that i NEVER let my cat out at night and always kept her indoors as soon as it started to get dark. 
The night Maisy went missing she was last seen at midday, so when she never returned for her tea, thats when we started looking. 
So keeping cats in after dark doesnt always save lives :frown:
My next kitty will be an indoor cat methinks.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

TBO my experience has shown that a lot of other cats are out at night which is why mine is now kept in after a certain time because this is what has been the cause of most vet visits for me - scrapping  even though my cat is netured they still scrap - roads are not really in the decision for me cos none run directly nearby -if they did I wouldn have either not got a cat or had as indoors - its the other cats and yobs etc that I worry about the most and of course him getting shut in somewhere - I try and reduce all the risks I can by having a curfew for him and tbo he doesnt really go much until about 6am at the moment anyway - summer is a different matter though because he does like to go out till a bit later which is more difficult to patrol it is a risk to let a cat outdoors but I know jinks would be miserable being couped up now.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

we always get my cat in at night. the main reason is because my cat is a bitch so will pick fights and we dont want her getting hurt! and also dont want any rta's


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

All my cats have been indoor cats so the question doesnt arise.I did for a few years have a stray/semi feral cat which adopted me,but because of his temperement (evil little sod)he lived outside in an insulated,heated shed with a cat flap.I could not keep him at that point as a house cat but,stray/feral or what ever, he was never out at night.Many nights I was still up at midnight waiting for him to come back(esp in the summer) He was fed and shut up in his shed for the night.Dont know if he was happy about it but I was less happy about him being out in the dark.He eventually moved in and became a house cat and he chose not to go out at night.Infact he hardly ever went out at all.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

buffie said:


> All my cats have been indoor cats so the question doesnt arise.I did for a few years have a stray/semi feral cat which adopted me,but because of his temperement (evil little sod)he lived outside in an insulated,heated shed with a cat flap.I could not keep him at that point as a house cat but,stray/feral or what ever, he was never out at night.Many nights I was still up at midnight waiting for him to come back(esp in the summer) He was fed and shut up in his shed for the night.Dont know if he was happy about it but I was less happy about him being out in the dark.He eventually moved in and became a house cat and he chose not to go out at night.Infact he hardly ever went out at all.


ditto Buffie.... even when I cat sat for someone whose cats went outdoors and they didn't come in at night like they were supposed to.... I trailed the streets like a moron at midnight to find them. Hence why i will only cat-sit indoor cats now, lol. My gut feeling just tells me they should be in at night.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tje said:


> ditto Buffie.... even when I cat sat for someone whose cats went outdoors and they didn't come in at night like they were supposed to.... I trailed the streets like a moron at midnight to find them. Hence why i will only cat-sit indoor cats now, lol. My gut feeling just tells me they should be in at night.


I think most responsible cat owners who let their cats out have this gut feeling too and get them in at night


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

my mums partner has 2 cats and his old (sorry!) and I think that older generation normally think 'cats go out at night' well he does anyway!

All mine come in before I go to bed or before


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

When we went shopping at 4am (ish) a couple of weeks ago we had 2 kittens run out in front of our car less than a mile apart  

I've had outdoor moggies before, and we lost a few to the road. In the end I said no more cats, ever.

But that was because I was always led to believe that cats should only ever be outdoor cats. It wasn't until I met my girl Aurelia that I learned this is not the case. Now I can share all my love with my girls and never worry about having to deal with losing them to the road.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine was indoors for about 5 years, and just never really a happy cat. We started giving her freedom, and she's the happiest she's been ever, and she still loves coming in at night, but now she has the option.

Where I live its very quiet, very few cars during the day, and pretty much none at night. I wouldn't let them out if I lived in a town or city.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Mine go out when it is light and are shut in as soon as it gets dark. 

It is hard if you work, but I have actually found that they accept this (more or less) and are in when I get home and don't pester me too much before 6.30 am


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't let mine out, night or day. What's the difference!! Night time in theory should be safer as there's less cars about.

So really your argument is a bit daft.

It all comes down to personal choice. I don't mind if people let their cats out, why should I?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> my mums partner has 2 cats and his old (sorry!) and I think that older generation normally think 'cats go out at night' well he does anyway!
> 
> All mine come in before I go to bed or before


Valid points there a lot of people with little experience that do assume that cats are supposed to go out at night all night I do think over years this is now changing


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have 2 indoor cats and 1 that goes outside. He is 14 and LOVES going down to the field at the end of our road and playing with our kittie neighbors, he has gone out all his life and enjoys it too much for me to stop him. Yes i do worry about him but i just hope and pray he has some road sense, we live on a quiet street too, and i am happy he's shy with strangers because he keeps away from anyone he sees, hence lessening the risk of someone calling him over and doing something nasty etc.
I do agree cats should come in at night and mine always have, but if you leave them out i don't think it means you don't love them, that's a silly generalization.
I let him out for the last time about 7pm for wee wees and he is generally back by 8:30pm, but on a few occasions in the summer he hasn't returned till 12 am and we have stayed up late waiting, and once we did leave him out all night ( which i think actually taught him a lesson cause he was tapping on our bedroom window at 3am! lol ) 
Cats will be cats and if they go out in the day, they don't ALWAYS come back at the time their meant to, and at the end of the day you can't really go climbing over fences into peoples back gardens late at night just to get your cat in, even though you might want to


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

On the 28th of july this year we found our cat ty dead in a bush. We had been searching for him for 2 days beforehand. After leafleting the area a lady a street away from us came out and said at 1am a couple of nights back she had heard a huge racket. Her husband went running to the window and saw a dog attacking a cat. The dog ran after the cat into a bush and was in there for a while until the owner came to the edge of the bush and shouted it out. The lady was about to go down and shout at the dog owner, when they put the dog on a lead and ran away. My partner went and scoured the bushes and there he found our boy. I will never forgive myself for ty being outside that night.When we first moved here I was so strict, but the cats hated it when I shut the window. They cried and went crazy. I started saying oh ill give them an extra hour. Then some nights they just wouldn't come back. I stayed up late waiting and they never returned. I eventually learned that ty had found a nice place to sleep in someone's garden just up the street under a massive tree so he couldnt be seen. This gave me some comfort. The night he was killed I had shouted and shouted and he never appeared. I still to this day wish I had shouted one more time. It is my fault he was outside. Its not just roads we need to worry about. Please don't think I didn't love him because he was out some nights. I loved him so much and I still spend nights in bed crying. I can see the spot where he was attacked from my bedroom window and it makes me feel sick. I have one outdoor cat left. She is shut in every night without fail now even if she hates it. I still worry about her through the day time. All my others are indoor only and that's all ill ever have now because it has made me far too paranoid and I would end up making myself sick with worry. It was the person who let their dog attack my cat and then ran away that has made me like this. I wish I could go back to not worrying. 

Meant to add this was typed on my phone so sorry for mistakes. I also think it is personal preference, I just know I'm too paranoid now!


----------



## Smitherooney (Sep 15, 2010)

It's just commonsense to protect cats on the more dangerous nights like Bonfire Night.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Smitherooney said:


> It's just commonsense to protect cats on the more dangerous nights like Bonfire Night.


You're definitely right there (though funnily enough the fireworks weekend was a complete non-event round my way this year, maybe the recession hitting people?). I also worry more if my cats are out on Saturday night as this, and Friday night, tend to be people's night out socialising and there are more cars on the road and much more reckless drink/drug driving (or maybe that's just round my way!). Thankfully I have never lost a cat on the road but I've known it to happen to other people's cats on a Saturday night and I've seen more dead cats on the road at the weekend too.

I've no idea whether there's any statistical validity to what I'm saying, and obviously I know cats get killed and injured on the road every day of the week, but certainly round here you hear the sounds of mad drivers much more on Friday and Saturday nights and I certainly heard the awful sound of one cat being killed on the road on a Saturday night a few months back.


----------



## Hoof Hearted (Aug 21, 2014)

You can't directly imply anything. That would make it explicit not implicit. Come on it's not rocket surgery.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking because you want your cat to be happy. 

But I read once that more cats were killed at night than in the day and the statistic was huge @ 90%

It was enough for me to lock the cat flap as soon as it got dark and open again in the morning (when we had outdoor cats) They absolutely hated it at first but did get used to it.

20 years later I wouldn't contemplate having a cat going outside unsupervised as I think there are more cars, dangers, nasty people in this world than ever before.

Oh and I remember seeing the average lifespan for a cat that was allowed to free roam was 4 years, I was pretty shocked by that.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Abcynthia, how dreadful for your boy and how awful for you. I hope that time can heal the wounds of your loss, but absolutely understand how paranoid something like this would make you.

We live in London, and Bluebell has access to the garden during the day, but at night we've taken to locking her flap so she can't go out. Sometimes however, she's already outside in the dark and doesn't come when I call her. These are times when the imagination goes into overdrive and I can't relax until I know she's in for the duration.

Our house is a small Victorian terrace, which means it is more difficult for Bluebell to get to the road, but she's a bold explorer and I always worry about her roaming just slightly further than usual (i.e. 3-4 doors down) and finding a way to the street with all its accompanying dangers.



Abcynthia said:


> On the 28th of july this year we found our cat ty dead in a bush. We had been searching for him for 2 days beforehand. After leafleting the area a lady a street away from us came out and said at 1am a couple of nights back she had heard a huge racket. Her husband went running to the window and saw a dog attacking a cat. The dog ran after the cat into a bush and was in there for a while until the owner came to the edge of the bush and shouted it out. The lady was about to go down and shout at the dog owner, when they put the dog on a lead and ran away. My partner went and scoured the bushes and there he found our boy. I will never forgive myself for ty being outside that night.When we first moved here I was so strict, but the cats hated it when I shut the window. They cried and went crazy. I started saying oh ill give them an extra hour. Then some nights they just wouldn't come back. I stayed up late waiting and they never returned. I eventually learned that ty had found a nice place to sleep in someone's garden just up the street under a massive tree so he couldnt be seen. This gave me some comfort. The night he was killed I had shouted and shouted and he never appeared. I still to this day wish I had shouted one more time. It is my fault he was outside. Its not just roads we need to worry about. Please don't think I didn't love him because he was out some nights. I loved him so much and I still spend nights in bed crying. I can see the spot where he was attacked from my bedroom window and it makes me feel sick. I have one outdoor cat left. She is shut in every night without fail now even if she hates it. I still worry about her through the day time. All my others are indoor only and that's all ill ever have now because it has made me far too paranoid and I would end up making myself sick with worry. It was the person who let their dog attack my cat and then ran away that has made me like this. I wish I could go back to not worrying.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought I was in a time warp - looking at the date of the first post.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, this thread is nearly 4 yrs old! :blink::lol:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hoof Hearted - if this is something you want to discuss ...... why not start your own thread rather than commenting on one that's 4 years old


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Hoof Hearted - if this is something you want to discuss ...... why not start your own thread rather than commenting on one that's 4 years old


Gosh, I think that's a bit unfair! If new posters DO start a thread on something that's previously been discussed they get vilified for that, too! What's a girl to do.........??


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

If I had my way all 3 cats would be indoor only but unfortunately one of the three in particular has other ideas. I tried to keep them in a cat proofed garden and they hated it so I tried keeping them in at night. Elsa isn't too bad but Elise started weeing in the house despite there being 2 litter trays so I caved, let her out and the weeing stopped. 

We have recently moved house, Elise wanted out after 5 minutes!! 3 days in and the meowing continued but the weeing started despite having 4 trays for 3 cats which for 3 days she used happily. We are now taking her out on a harness so she knows where home is and will let her out this weekend only a week in which is sooner than I had liked but I can't have her weeing inside which is also her way of telling me she is unhappy. 

I had plans to keep them in at night but now I don't know if the weeing is going to continue. I suppose we will cross that bridge. 

Elsworth is indoor only but after my failed attempt at keeping my free roaming cats safe I said any kitten will not be given that choice. The moment you give them it then it is so much harder to turn things around. At the moment he seems content, we recently started taking him out for a supervised wander which he enjoys and wants to do it all the time. Next spring we will cat proof the garden for him and as he knows no different he should be content with his limited space.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Smitherooney said:


> After reading alot of posts on here I felt I must write something about how I feel reading about cats that have been killed whilst out in the dark, being evening or night.
> We are all on here because we love & adore our cats. We write about all their funny ways & help each other with the numerous problems we have looking after them but why oh why are so many of them out at night only to be killed???? bringing heartbreak for us & pain/distress for the little ones ????
> Why are we allowing them out at night if we love them so much? Surely we should be protecting them from the dangers the night brings? both from traffic, other cats, foxes, even people stealing them, getting lost, etc!
> I would never ever allow my cats out at night. The cats I have had in the past, if they were being naughty & not coming in b4 dark I would be in a state of panic, calling them & not being able to rest until they were indoors, even if it meant staying up until they were in.
> ...


I totally agree :thumbup1:


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

This is another one of those posts where "each to their own" needs to be applied!!!

I must admit i initially wanted an indoor kitty, but i was given a demon who terrorised me into letting him out. The first few months he was out, he would come back home at a decent time, and spend the night indoors, but as he got older this changed.
As he got comfortable being outdoors, he came back at night later and later until his indoor outdoor time completely reversed. Now he comes home in the morning, spends all day curled up, and at around 10pm off he toddles on his rampage of the neighbourhood. He does come in frequently during the night, but spends most of the night in the woods. There are roads and yes i worry!

This is what my cat WANTS to do, I don't necessarily like it, but it makes him happy, he's miserable when locked up at night at trust me can get into waaaay more mischief and accidents bombing around my house than he can up a tree.
So as i said earlier, each to their own, but to insinuate we are bad people and don't care about our animals by doing this, then you are wrong, we do this for the love of our pets and their happiness!! 

P.S. A happy kitty makes me a happy mummy!!

P.P.S. And yes he might end up in a rta, but at least until that moment he led a life full of pleasure and being able to do what he gosh darn pleased, i think that's all we wish to be allowed to do.

P.P.P.S. So if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all, please and thank you!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Liddy has no desire to go out at night only in the garden if we are out there with her but I can understand lots of cats do and insist on going out at night I saw these and though they might help the cat to a bit more visible in the dark!
flashing light cat collar | eBay think theysell them on Amazon too!


----------



## Chez999 (Aug 22, 2012)

My boys are free to go at night (and day) via the cat flap and bedroom window but after just a few weeks of that freedom they rarely choose it at night!

Over this summer and with warmer drier nights I expected them out much more but they just don't. If we are not in bed before 11pm Shadow is meowing at me and nudging be towards the bedroom as if to say, come on bedtime!

As soon as my hubby and I are in bed, Shad is settling by my legs and baby Leo is settling on "Daddy's" pillow where he prefers to be. We notice they both tend to pop out at early light -maybe 6am or so, but otherwise they're in bed with us.... And I thought only children would prevent nocturnal adult activities (!) 

I should say, I am lucky enough to live in the middle of nowhere. Just 10 houses on a quiet country road with acres of fields around us. Our boys are very social and around 7pm is the local Cat Posse time - when all 4 (it was 6 until recently) Close cats meet in the field behind our houses. It's like a teenagers meet up - they head-bump, they play, the older ones have a bit of a hunt and all return home by 9pm!!! Interestingly, our friends, (owners of the other 2) choose to keep theirs in at night - and are happy to get up regularly at 4am to let theirs out, wait an hour or so and then bring them in. So it does seem to be what suits the individual.

We have seen foxes, deer and badgers all around us, but the cats ignore them and vice versa. My neighbour also has chickens whom roam free in the field - and they are not bothered either! It's a wonderful environment and I feel very lucky to witness it and be part of it. It's like living in a Disney Movie!!
I do think if I lived in a town environment or my boys appeared less outdoor savvy or isolated, I would probably worry more and may take a different view but for us, where we are, they are happy.

We are very lucky xx


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Soozi- I have seen those but kitty does not keep a collar on so would be no good, unless i attach it to his tail somehow!

Chez999- I have images of bluebirds and forest critters helping you do your hair of a morning!! It sounds lovely, especially your little kitty club, i wonder if they have a motto "The first rule of kitty club is..."!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Having lost a cat to an RTA overnight, I wholeheartedly agree with the OP, we should never let them out at night. I was naive enough not to realise that before I lost Treacle, but mine are now locked in from well before dusk! I don't even like them staying in the cat run overnight in case they get cold


----------

